# Tibial Cheilectomy



## Valerie813 (Apr 18, 2011)

My doc did a procedure which he labeled: distial tibial cheilectomy. I read through the OP report and he excised an osteophyte.  I cannot decide on a CPT code for this. Anyone code this before?

THANK YOU!
Valerie


----------



## jdemar (Apr 19, 2011)

look @ 27635.   Bone cyst, osteophyte, exostosis....726.91,....does this fit your operative note?


----------



## Valerie813 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes. Thank you! That is the code I used and it fit.


----------

